# Chalk Quarry with abandoned workings, Uplyme, Devon (pic heavy)



## Foxylady (Nov 12, 2007)

I didn't even know this place existed until I was looking at the online ordnance survey map for Cannington Viaduct. It's literally down the lane from the bridge, but you can't see anything until you're actually on the quarry site.
At the bottom of a winding trackway there's a barrier with all sorts of dire warnings to keep out, so I duly scrambled under . The barrier was situated over a cattle grid, which was a bit disconcerting!
It's totally deserted, which is brilliant, but also a bit eerie when you're on your own in the middle of nowhere...and the place echoed so I kept hearing my own footsteps which felt like someone was following me!  An excellent place, though. Enjoy! 






















The obligatory broken window in the checkpoint.  












































































Cheers


----------



## King Al (Nov 13, 2007)

Great tour foxy, pic 7 is cool with that big tank thing they all ways make me nervous though, did you get a look at any thing in the building (pic 8)?


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 13, 2007)

King Al said:


> did you get a look at any thing in the building (pic 8)?



No, it was locked down tight. At first I didn't get too close to it as there was a brand-new looking lorry parked up near by, and I wasn't sure if there was anyone about at that point so I just wanted to get as many pics as I could before being rumbled! 
There was a small building behind the loading hopper of the conveyor belt at the top, but I couldn't see a way up there (that I could do, anyway. I'm sure if WOTS or Reaps were there they'd have found a way! ).

Cheers


----------



## King Al (Nov 13, 2007)

Foxylady said:


> At first I didn't get too close to it as there was a brand-new looking lorry parked up near by



Do you know what they are going to do with it


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 13, 2007)

Just googled to see if I could find anything out about it. Haven't yet, but came across a Devon County Council document which talked in general about the quarries, pits and cuttings of Devon.
Apparently there are no readily available figures as to the amount due to the very large number of disused quarries...in some areas at least one or more in every square kilometre! Wow!
Also came across this website which lists quarries across the country, which might be interesting for research purposes.

http://www.hub-4.com/directory/c474/quarry-sites

I'll keep digging to see what else I can find (no pun intended...well, maybe a bit! ).


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 13, 2007)

Eeeeh, I found it!!!
It's called Shapwick Grange Quarry (there was a signpost with Shapwick Grange Farm on, but I didn't realise it was also the name of the quarry!) and it's on a list of: 'Designated Site of Nature Conservation Value'.
What's going to happen to the buildings, etc, I don't know, but the quarry itself won't be infilled due to the wildlife. There are loads of other places on the list, including gravel pits.


----------



## Braveheart1984 (Nov 13, 2007)

Nice pictures. Always a fan of abandoned quarries.


----------



## King Al (Nov 14, 2007)

Foxylady said:


> 'Designated Site of Nature Conservation Value'.
> What's going to happen to the buildings, etc, I don't know, but the quarry itself won't be infilled due to the wildlife.



Thats good, I doubt they will destroy the buildings as surely that would disturb the wildlife


----------



## Lightbuoy (Nov 15, 2007)

Another interesting location. Liking the conveyor belt that goes nowhere (unless this place was in fact a top secret missile base, and the conveyor belt is, in fact, a launcher!!!)

Lb


----------

